# christmas charity



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi folks i have set up an xmas charity for barnados this year the aim is to hit £250 minimum, i have done this as a joined TTF TTOC charity by name......so if anyone of you feel like giving a fiver towards it, considering what we save by the info we learn on here.....it would be very much appreciated folks.....Gazz


----------

